# 틔웠다



## idialegre

씨앗 하나가 날아와 싹을 틔웠다.

What is the infinitve of 틔웠다? I can't seem find it anywhere in any dictionary.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kross

idialegre said:


> What is the infinitve of 틔웠다?



I think the basic form of the verb is 틔우다. 

(source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000273239&q=틔우다 ) Look at the second definition from the top.


----------



## yonh

idialegre said:


> What is the infinitve of 틔웠다? I can't seem find it anywhere in any dictionary.


When you wanna know the 기본형(basic form) of 서술어(predicates), remove endings and leave a stem of the word. As you may know, '다' is basic ending of every predicates including 기본형.
'웠' is contraction of '우었'. '-았/었/였-' are the past tense endings, so you remove '었'. Now you have '틔우다'.


----------



## idialegre

Yonh, thanks for this answer. The problem was, I couldn't find 틔우다 in the dictionary. (I didn't know about daum and naver yet.)


----------

